# 04 Touareg IPod questions



## melissasdaddy (Feb 25, 2008)

Which adapter kit is the best for the truck?
I don't have the nav radio is there anyway to see the song and IPod ifno on the radio?
I'm planning on running it through the CD changer control harness and since I'm using my IPhone I want to locate it in th center console instead of the glove box like the stock location so wireing lenght might be an issue. Any info on IPod kits or radio coding would be great.


----------

